# 'Minority Report'-style goggles enable interaction with floating display



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A Taiwan-based nonprofit R&D organization announced Wednesday a virtual display that allows users to control virtual keyboards and touchscreens that float out in front of users.
> 
> The Industrial Technology Research Institute (ITRI) said its new technology uses special glasses and DDDR (defined distance with defined range) camera technology to allow users to see and interact with virtual data, images and devices with finger strokes.


More


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

interesting! thanks for posting


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

awesome!


----------

